
Facebook In-House App Killed in Favor of 3rd-Party F8 Apps - joshwa
http://mashable.com/2007/08/09/facebook-courses/
======
aston
As the blog post was made by the guy over the FB platform, I can only assume
this was a PR move. They wanted to kill an internal service to demonstrate
that they're committed to making the platform work for outsiders. "Courses"
hasn't been touched in ages (was it even officially an app??) and isn't at all
core to the workings of the site (most people stop updating theirs,
eventually), so why not?

Wake me up when they drop "Photos."

